

Keys Under Doormats [pdf] - k2enemy
http://dspace.mit.edu/bitstream/handle/1721.1/97690/MIT-CSAIL-TR-2015-026.pdf

======
pja
I’m guessing this didn’t get much in the way of upvotes because the title is
so opaque?

